# No Dogs on the Couch



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, well, well... look what we have here! My husband, aka Mr. No-Dogs-Allowed-On-The-Couch, seems to have had a change of heart. How could he resist that face?! :wub:


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh boy have I heard that before. Nice pic. No dogs on the couch is me as well.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

And the dog's got the remote, too!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Same here. No dog on the couch.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Very cute. I can't see what type of cans are next to him, but maybe they had something to do with change of rules?


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess I'm the only one that allows my dog on the couch....but then again he always wants off, but is too scared to jump haha.


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Now that's the look of passed out  awesome.

My boy has his own couch, for obvious size reasons.



Is your no dog on the couch an inforced rule? Or is it as seems fit lol.

I have a neighbor who is very strict with the no dog on the couch policy, and I think its cause he has a leather couch. And I see someone else does too.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Very cute. I can't see what type of cans are next to him, but maybe they had something to do with change of rules?


Hahaha, they're just Diet Coke. My husband also swears up and down that he hates dogs... except Ralphie. He then will proceed to pet and rub Ralphie while cooing, "Who's handsome? Who's a handsome man? Kisses, Ralphie! Give kisses!" :rofl:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Gotta love the guy who knows when to allow sdome rule breaking. Ralphie looks very comfy ,kind of like a GSD lap blanket.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wodinaz said:


> Now that's the look of passed out  awesome.
> 
> My boy has his own couch, for obvious size reasons.
> 
> ...


 
Now that is the epitome of relaxed HAHA. He is a huge boy!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont mind, each one of them likes to sleep beside me while i am relaxing on the love seat.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

katro said:


> Well, well, well... look what we have here! My husband, aka Mr. No-Dogs-Allowed-On-The-Couch, seems to have had a change of heart. How could he resist that face?! :wub:


Cute! I let my dog on the couch: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Cute! I let my dog on the couch: )
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey thats no fair...my boy cant sit still on the couch lol


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I love them all (pictures).........What we put up with...

My wife wants to buy new furniture for our den, and both of us agree that it has to be leather, plus couch has to be big enough for all three (Maggie our GSD) of us.

Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Every now and then I get to sit on mine..


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif.pagespeed.ce.RvUDZNK0-F.gif

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif.pagespeed.ce.RvUDZNK0-F.gif

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif.pagespeed.ce.RvUDZNK0-F.gif

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif.pagespeed.ce.RvUDZNK0-F.gif


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Okie2 said:


> My wife wants to buy new furniture for our den, and both of us agree that it has to be leather, plus couch has to be big enough for all three (Maggie our GSD) of us.



I'm getting a leather couch for my living room _soon_, just because of the dogs. I'm so tired of having to peel dog hair off my chairs and couches before I sit down. A leather couch I can wipe off. When it gets beat up, then I'll just buy another one.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is allowed on the couch and bed. if my dog is laying on the
couch were i want to sit i can say "move over" or "other side" and he
moves to the opposite of the couch.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

cover the sitting area of the couch with something and it
should last a long time. buying your dogs a leather sofa,
very nice, very nice.



dogfaeries said:


> I'm getting a leather couch for my living room _soon_, just because of the dogs. I'm so tired of having to peel dog hair off my chairs and couches before I sit down. A leather couch I can wipe off. When it gets beat up, then I'll just buy another one.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Soooo cute!!!

My dogs are allowed on the couch. As long as they move when I tell them. No problem. In fact my dogs sit on each other on the couch. It's ridiculous.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brindle (Sep 2, 2013)

Love these couch pictures! This is Krieger, we'd only had him a few days when he decided this was HIS couch:


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Nikki is NOT allowed on the couch either!!!  :laugh:


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

i`m against letting mine on the furniture


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

I had to convince my husband that dogs were inside pets by assuring him they wouldn't be allowed on the furniture or in the bedroom...


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I think Ralphie's getting used to this!


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

I have tried getting my GSD mix on the couch. We just brought in a love seat from the shed. I had to physically put him on the loveseat. Then he immediately got down. That's the only couch he's allowed on and he refuses to get on it!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

We finally got rid of the ancient well loved and used leather furniture. After having fabric for a few years now, I swear I am going back to leather. It is so much better with dogs. I never once considered not letting mine on the couch btw 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

She's not supposed to be on the couch. But some days I give up!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD Dad (Dec 3, 2013)

Vaks said:


> Same here. No dog on the couch.


To be fair, the dog isn't on the couch, he's on the person on the couch. Ha ha, off on a technicality. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

When my late husband and I first got a dog, he was going to insist on no dogs on the couch. Unfortunately (or fortunately, in my opinion), he saw this and that was the end of that rule.


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Nope, no dogs on this couch either! LOL!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Same Here, No Dogs on the Sofa! LOL!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I just borrow the couch occasionally to sit on. Jonas claimed it at 8 weeks old. LOL


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

The couch is just *THE* place to be this morning!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

SSSHHH! Don't tell my trainer! LOL!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Monkey see, monkey do








Mine are allowed on the couch in the den. He gave our secret away at the vets office though. We go in and he passes all the other dogs that are politely sitting on the floor.Heads straight to the sofa at the back of the waiting room.and to my horror jumps on, settles in and looks at everyone like "what?"


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

We adopted Heidi six years ago and never let her up on the couch until last year. She's getting older now (8-1/2 years) and we want her to be comfortable, so now she has her own couch! Now and then, she'll sleep on her pad, but she definitely prefers the comfort of the couch!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Not much room left for humans.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Curtis said:


> Not much room left for humans.


 Your dogs have beautiful coats Curtis!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you Loneforce!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Nothing like the comfort of a couch...


----------



## Cpd494 (Jan 11, 2014)

The Couch isn't the only thing my two love..The Bed..My husband and I now sleep in separate beds so each GSD can sleep with us..Yes we spoil them but it's our house so what!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

We kept Gypsy off the couch for eight solid months...then I got sick and really really wanted to cuddle. Now the couch is basically hers.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Another one of our Lap Dog Jake:


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

didn't let my girl on the couch as a puppy, but because I know she knows 'get down' now she's allowed on the couch, but she doesn't like to go up there much unless invited. Here are a few from when I was at my dad's house 









sorry this is blurry


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl has unlimited furniture privileges.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

This pretty lady is not mine, i just had the pleasure of offering her the couch for the night


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

:-D


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

What?!? I called dibs!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Every now and then I get to sit on mine..
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif.pagespeed.ce.RvUDZNK0-F.gif
> ...


 
this is more like no human on the couvh, love the pictures, almsot like my house and my dogs (GS and golden)


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

.. next thing we will get is not only .. hey watch out that is my couch but also don't touch that remote... LOL


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Cute pics of all the dogs not allowed on couches.

I wish I had a pic to share but I always enforced the rule of no dog on the couch or bed. 

When our GSD Maddie was about 6yrs old I went on a long business trip. My wife saw this as an opportunity to invite Maddie up on the couch and bed. She wouldn't do it. No way, no how and not even when a treat was offered. Maddie always loved her rules and enforced them herself. 

She had plenty of her own doggie beds laying around the house though.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

found this to contribute to the thread.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

No my boys not allowed on the couch at all. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Who needs to sit on couch, when you can sit on girls???



The are allowed on the couch.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Look! It's Koda...

On the couch!


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

*'not allowed on the furniture'*










not a couch but..
yep.. lol. my bf lets him get away with it. he never hops on or even tries to get on the bed if it's just me on there. i get tired of telling him 'off' 250 times a day when my bf is home from work.

it's like he's taunting me.. with his tongue sticking out n everything. 'nyaa, i get to be on the bedddd.'


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Bindi and Hunter


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I never said he can't be on the couch but he amuses me regardless


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

This is what happens when I am out of Town overnight on Business like I was earlier this week. Well at least I know my Wife is safe LOL!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

fredh said:


> This is what happens when I am out of Town overnight on Business like I was earlier this week. Well at least I know my Wife is safe LOL!


i'm glad to see you let you wife pick out one of the dogs!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

scarfish said:


> i'm glad to see you let you wife pick out one of the dogs!


 
And she got to pick first. Amy our Miniature Schnauzer will be 14 in December and doesn't act or look it ,she has the energy of dogs half her age!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Dogs are so smart, it's no wonder they love couches, it's just the best possible place to nap and keep an eye on things as well-I am guilty of buying a couch just for the GSD's- they love it- Bob


----------



## KotaRT (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

The boy above is so handsome and relaxed!


----------



## KotaRT (Jul 9, 2013)

petite said:


> The boy above is so handsome and relaxed!


 
HAHAHA!!! You're funny...don't let him fool you...this is him after a long day hard at work! I only WISH he were "relaxed".....  *sigh* maybe one day......


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

We encourage them to be on the couch. It's way more comfortable than the floor and when they are puppies I can keep a better eye on them if they are napping right next to me.


----------

